# Argh, Birth Control:(



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I just started Tricyclen birth control pills this past month. I've been on a few others before, and it seems that it causes the same problem of sparking up my IBS. I get a constant bloated stomach and it seems like nothing helps







I'm always gassy and constipated... which is weird cuz i am an Ibs-d usually. Does anyone else get this problem when they are on the pill?? My doctor put me on Dicetel, an ibs drug and it seemed to make it worse. ARGH!


----------



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude, I'm with you on the birth control jacking up IBS. I'm 24 and I think I've tried everything...but I started nuvaring last month and have had zero problems so far. My gyn said that it may not affect my IBS-D so much because you get a really low dose all the time instead of one higher dose a day. Plus, it's not being absorbed in your stomache (it's in your puntata). Good luck with finding the right thing. It's definately hard.Anne


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

It sure sucks for us IBS gals! Hmm i wonder if they have nuvaring in here in Canada? I've never heard of it. I saw my doctor today and she said to keep taking the pills to see if it will go away as my body adjusts. Thanks for the info


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Have you tried using a diaphram or the "film" for protection from pregnancy as an alternative?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

After ten years on the pill (age 17 to 28) I decided to go off. I feel so much better not being on it (I am now 31). I don't feel so foggy and my libido has improved. Also, BC pills made me depresed and horomal. (FYI: I use "cycle beads" and condoms.)


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Pardon me if I am clueless, but what are cycle beads?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

sugar- hey, i wonder if i know you, i grew up in s'toon!anyway, i don't know if they have nuvaring here yet, it takes a while longer for new products to come out, but if you want to find out without having to book a doc's appointment, just ask a pharmacist--they usually know what's going on.a new product that is available is the ortho-evra patch. i've been on it for 6 months, and though i'm not sure my body has totally adjusted yet, it might be an option for you. the pill did used to upset my stomach, but with the patch, the drugs are absorbed through your skin, so it's fine.one other thing i found out recently is that, like other drugs, the birth control pill often has a base ingredient of lactose, so if you are lactose intolerant or have milk allergies, you should find out if there's lactose in the brand you're taking. i have a milk protein allergy, so i'm sure that was the biggest reason they made my stomach upset!midge.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their posts







I havent tried the diaphram as an alternative, I wanted the hormonal treatment from the pill to help with my AWFUL periods







Its difficult business. I'm going to ask my doctor about those alternatives, hope it works out!hey midge! you just might know me... how old are you?? nonetheless, its nice to meet a fellow saskatoonian on here!


----------



## minijaguar83 (Jul 13, 2004)

ive been on the pill Diane for 4 years and think it has made my ibs a lot worse (esp bloating and gas)someone i know who had really bad ibs said i need to go off it because she did and things improved a lot. so i will. but i dont know what to do instead:-( dont want a child, im only 21...any tips? ill let you know if going off the pill is a success


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

sugar- i'm 23, grad'ed from walter murray in 1998...how about you?


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

hey mini i know exactly what your going through.. I was on diane for a few months and it was HELL for the bloating and gas for me as well. I reccomend switching pills. I hear that the birth control PATCH is supposed to be easier on the stomach. I just asked about it recently to my doctor and I'm considering it.. I just have to wait until its covered under my insurance! No babies for us right now







Good luck!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

ARGH!! Recently I've had to go off of Tricyclen because it made my IBS unbearable. I really want to go on the patch.. is anyone on it right now? any tips?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

yup--i'm on the patch, i think it's been about 7 months now. my body's been a little slow to adjust to it, i've had some spotting mid-cycle, and for the first few weeks after i switched, my cramps were worse. but things seem to be becoming 'normal' again.my only complaint now is that it is usually a little itchy, and that it hurts like hell to take off! if your skin is easily irritated, it may be a problem, but otherwise, i'm quite happy with it!midge.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was on the patch for about three months. I went off it because I decided to go off birth control for awhile, but while I was on it, I liked it. It was much nicer not having to remember the pill everyday. I usually stuck it on my upper arm, but like midge said, it HURTS to peel it off. It's not unbearable or anything, but it leaves a big red square where it was stuck that takes a few hours to calm down.As far as differences between tri-cyclen and the patch, I didn't really notice anything. One thing that was a giant hassle was that after I switched, my first two periods on the patch were so heavy. I couldn't believe how heavy they were. The doctor said that would level out, though, and my third period on the patch wasn't as bad. I'd give it a try, it's much easier to remember!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah, that's true too, mine were really heavy for about 4 months! but it's mostly calmed down now...


----------



## spoildrottn11 (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been on the patch for well over a year. I wear it on my bum. I found that if I take it off in a hot shower, while the water is running on it, it dosen't hurt that bad coming off. I have noticed that I have ZERO sex drive (com'on, i'm only 22) My poor hubby....anyway, I like it a lot becuase it's easy to remember, and it dosen't upset my stomach, but it dosen't help any of my PMS stuff, or my cramps. The only advantage is that I can tell when i'm going to get my period, and I know when it will be over. I have a 6 month supply left from an OBGYN friend, but I might not go back on it this month, and see if my sex drive increases. Anyone else have a problem with vaginal dryness and IBS, or Vaginial dryness and BC? I have complained about this since I started being sexually active, and the Dr told me it was because I was scared to get pregnent. Now that I'm on BC, she's telling me it's that. KY is my best friend, and it's been through my whole relationship with my husband. Anyone else?ThanksJess


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I've also found that certain birth control pills have changed my sex drive... it depends on what kind, but its never the same on the pill compared to what it was before







what can ya do besides try and find the right one! I've also got that annoying dryness too... it sucks a lot.I'm completly off of birth control right now but I'd like to start the patch in a month or 2. The worst thing about being on the pill that I experienced was my stomach was CONSTANTLY bloated, do you guys get any of that on the patch??


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

I discovered something interesting yesterday. Every single birth control pill on the market in Canada has lactose in it! No wonder it used to upset my stomach--I have a really severe milk allergy!This was bad news for me, because I went to the doctor yesterday to ask her about a side effect that I'm getting from the patch (breakthrough bleeding at the end of 2nd week on patch), which is soooo annoying, but apparently not dangerous pregnancy-wise. I was going to see if I should go back on the pill, but apparently it's not necessary, and because of the lactose, a bad idea for me.But yeah, Sugar--the patch doesn't do anything to the tummy (no more than normal hormones), because it's not a pill. I haven't had any digestive side effects whatsoever.But a definate downside, as Jess said, is the non-existant sex drive. I turn into a sex kitten as soon as I take it off, but the rest of the time, my interest is low. Not to say that I am opposed to getting some action, but I don't actively think of it, so my boy has to do most of the innitiating. I've been trying to be more conscious of his 'needs', but it is easy to forget about it.I'm also youngish--23--so it kinda sucks, but I think that the patch is definately the best all around option for me.Let us know what you decide!midge.ps. my mom is coming out from Saskatoon to visit in 2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the information! This birth control business is difficult. I'm definitly considering the patch since it seems like my last option. The lack of sex drive sounds like a real downer though. Were you ever on the Tricyclen birth control pills before? Its supposed to be the same thing as the patch i believe. I was on that but the only thing i didnt like was the bloated tummy/ibs related problems. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet...Its too bad there isnt birth control pills for men, eh ladies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

tell me about it. no, i was only on alesse before, sorry!pps. apparently my mom is not coming to visit. she called this morning and can't come because my dad is being a whiner. (it's a long, make that a life long, story)


----------



## michelle29 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi ladies!! How sorry I feel for all of you cannot be expressed through words. I have been on every pill made, I think, and the side effects were all the same. I thought the patch would be it but that was just as bad, if not worse. I gained weight with it as well. Look around on the internet and check out different discussion boards about the patch. There are some weird side effects to it. I am sure they are all hit or miss and given enough time for the body to adjust, if you have the patience, might be the trick. I recently had my tubes tied and within a couple of weeks the IBS got so much better. Still troublesome but before it was a nightmare. I get PMS now without the pill/patch controlling my hormones so for about three days a month I am a raving ass lunatic. BUT hey, I would rather be raving than just a normal lunatic who is either doubled over in pain or running to the bathroom every five minutes. Good luck on finding one that works!


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

I have IBS-A and painful periods. I decided to go off the pill when I started researching possible causes of IBS and came across "systemic Candidiasis." Basically, amongst other things, we have to have a healthy balance of bacteria in our intestines or they won't work properly. Birth Control pills are fake hormones that mess with the delicate balance of the body, including the healthy bacteria. Within a couple of months after going off the pill, my sex drive came back, which was enough of a reason for me to stay off it. Although I cannot say that I have been relieved of my IBS, at least I am not taking any more risks with added chemicals in my body.I currently use the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) and condoms as birth control. Check out FAM on Amazon books. It has been a godsend in teaching me about my own body.I have also tried nutritional supplement protocols and herbal supplements to relieve the painful periods. Xiao Yao Wan, the Chinese herbal supplement, has been one of the most effective. At $4/month, it is worth checking out. You can order it online.L


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The patch isn't absorbed into the stomach, but the hormones do still have an effect on your system. Women's digestive systems respond somewhat to hormonal changes during their cycles and that still happens with the patch.I'm doing the patch, too, and I love it! I still take medicine every day, but it's one less and it's the one I HAD to take. And now the exact same level of hormones is always in my system, which seems to help, too. With regular pills I always did better, gut-wise, while I was on them and that is one of the reasons I went on them continuously. Keeping that steady level seemed to help me. Ortho-TriCyclen is a triphasic pill, which means there are 3 hormone levels through the month to more closely mimic your natural cycle. Maybe a mono-phasic pill would have a better effect for you.Like Jess, I wear my patch on my butt and take it off in the shower or a bath. I thought getting the water in there as I pulled helped, and after a painful experience taking one off outside the shower, I can tell you it makes a huge difference! My skin gets slightly irritated at the patch site, moresore when it's really warm and the skin is trying to sweat, I guess. I have sensitive skin and the irritation isn't that bad...just some little bumps that go away a day or so after I take the patch off. I put it on a new spot each time, as recommended. I might try my upper arm or hip in the winter, but with the warm weather my butt's the only area that I won't be exposing or having a belt rub against.It seems like my periods are much less painful with the patch. Yay!!! They are absolute agony without hormonal birth control. But the cramps have been more bearable with the switch from Desogen to Ortho-Evra.


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

I was considering the patch but I think I am going to veto that now. The heavy periods and no sex drive will not make me nor my hubby happy. But it is interesting how some of you are having trouble with IBS depending on the BC you are taking. I never thought of that. My doctor did say that D is more likely to occur right before your period due to hormones and such. But shoot, I get it all month!I am on Yasmin now. I get really bad migraines during the week that I am on the sugar pill, which I took Imitrex for. My face has cleared up though. Have anybody tried that one?


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been on Yasmin for the last year and I too get REALLY BAD HEADACHES the sugar pill week. I figure it's because my body is not getting a hormonal dose and doesn't know what to do. The Yasmin also gives me vaginal dryness and a much reduced sex drive. I've been thinking about trying the patch. I go to my gyno tomorrow and am going to ask her opinion. Last year she told me to get off the Orthotricyclen (too much emotionality and crying for most people) and to try the Yasmin. I do like it, but would prefer not to have to remember to take the damn pill everyday. The patch would be easier, but I'll wait to hear her pro's and con's.Thanks!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to my gyno today and she gave me the low down on the latest birth control methods, the patch, the nuvaring, the pills that only give you periods a few times a year etc. I'm going off the Yasmin and am going to give the patch a try. I told her about the headaches that I get during sugar pill week and she told me to keep my last patch on for 2 weeks that way even though there is barely any meds left in it, my body may get enough meds to keep the headaches away. She said it may also lessen my periods. Hopefully, it'll work!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

that's kind of unorthodox. be really careful about that if you are preventing pregnancy with it!


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

Takin the birth control im on..seemed to HELP me TONS..


----------



## Almea (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been on several low-dose and high-dose pills in my lifetime and had all the assorted problems that went with, including lack of sex drive, ovarian cysts, headaches, etc. Here's what I've learned.Tricyclen is a high-dose pill. No wonder it's giving you fits with D. The higher the dose, the worse the D. Correlates with having such dramatic problems at period time.Low-dose pills can also be a problem. Yasmin is a low-dose pill. You're having headaches during that last week of fake pills because you're not getting enough of a dose.What most docs won't tell you is that there is a pill out there that has a few hormones still in that last week of pills! I was having major problems on a low-dose pill (too long of a story) and switched to these because of it. I've now been on Mircette for a couple of years and have not had any problems at all with hormonally induced headaches, heavy bleeding, or cysts. I still have problems occasionally (not always) with the D getting worse the day before my period, but my body has always cleaned out that day, so I don't think it's going to stop for anybody or anything.This type of pill is also marketed as Apri, Desogen, Marvelon (Canada), Mircette, Kariva (generic), Ortho-Cept, Cyclessa, and Velivet.Good luck!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Ooh thats good to know... At the moment I'm trying to get the patch but it seems difficult because it isnt covered under my health plan. Apparently they're still trying to get it covered, so I'm out of luck







Its kind of expensive... but i'm hoping it will be a better option for me. Does anyone else have this problem??


----------



## tummyache1 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes!!I was on Depo-Provera (the shot) and no insurance company would cover it. It was like $100 every 3 months. I ended up going to the community health department to get it. It was a lot cheaper and a lot faster...no waiting for a pesky doctor. You just saw the nurse and wham...you had a shot in your hip. It was wonderful. Added bonus? With the shot I havent' had my period in over 2 years. Its GREAT!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

Almea,Could you share more abour Mircette please? Thanks!


----------

